# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الأدب الإسلامي >  جهِلتْ عيونُ النّاسِ ما في داخـلـي........  فوجـدْتُ ربي بالفُـؤادِ بـصـيــراً

## انصر النبى محمد

الحمد لله رب العالمين

جهِلتْ عيونُ النّاسِ ما في داخـلـي........  فوجـدْتُ ربي بالفُـؤادِ بـصـيــراً
يا أيُّها الحُزن المُسافرُ فـي دمــــي ........ دعْني فقلبي لنْ يكُون أسيراً
ربي معي فمن ذا الذي أخشى إذنْ....... ما دامَ ربّي يُحسنُ التدبـيــرا
وهـوَ الــذي قـدْ قــالَ في قُــــرآنــه ...... " وكفى بربّك هاديــــاً ونَصيـراً "

----------


## خشان خشان

*جهِلَت عُيونُ النّاسِ ما في داخلي.... يبقيه صبري عنهمُ مستورا***

*لكنْ إلى ربي هرعت بفطرتي **.....فوَجَدتُ ربّي بالفُؤادِ بصيــــــــــــ  را*

*يا أيّها الحُزنُ المُســــــافرُ في دَمي ..... أتراك تطمح أن تكون مصيرا*** 

*كبلتني عامين يصحبك الأسى **...... دعني, فقلبي لن يكون أسيـــــــرا*

*ربّي معي, فمَن الذي أخشى إذن .... حسبي به في الضائقات نصيرا***

*أنا لا أبالي بالحياة وصرفِها **.... مــــادام ربّي يُحسِنُ التدبيـــــــــ  را

----------

حول التشطير :https://sites.google.com/site/alarood/r3/Home/tashteer*

----------

